
Gene linked to autism undergoes changes in men's sperm after pot use - clumsysmurf
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-08-gene-linked-autism-men-sperm.html
======
hprotagonist
n=24, split into two 12-man cohorts.

Why do i feel like this lacks statistical power?

~~~
verdverm
Because it does, but is interesting enough to warrant further investigation.

What I cannot grok is for which group autism is more or less likely

